# Lets play "would you rather"



## robertwsimpson (Sep 29, 2009)

would you rather have 
This

or

this?


----------



## icassell (Sep 29, 2009)

No contest -- 1Ds wins hands-down in my book  -- are you buying?


----------



## robertwsimpson (Sep 29, 2009)

I dunno, I was just looking around, because I'm about ready for a body upgrade... that 1ds looks mighty tempting.


----------



## icassell (Sep 29, 2009)

OOOOppps!  I thought it was a 1Ds Mk III ... not sure about the 1Ds


----------



## robertwsimpson (Sep 29, 2009)

hahaha good luck finding a mkIII for that price.  I'm comparing them only because they are $100 different in price.  that's amazing.  the 7d is pretty sick though, and I'm used to seeing my world through a crop sensor point of view now.  I know what a 50mm FOV is going to look like before I put the camera to my face.


----------



## Derrel (Sep 29, 2009)

The 1Ds tops out at around ISO 400 with decent image quality. You could get better,far better, image quality from a first generation EOS 5D. Not that it would be a body upgrade over much of anything, but the 5D's images would be nice.

Personally, I don't think buying high-end used equipment from national web stores is a good idea--the prices are far too high at the very largest web outlets. The last 1Ds I saw for sale used at walk-in retail was about six months ago, and it was $1,100 or Best Offer...at a "real" brick and mortar store that is not visited by 10,000 people per day, the actual worth of an original 1Ds is not anywhere near $1599...not even close!


----------



## robertwsimpson (Sep 29, 2009)

hm that's interesting.  Unfortunately, I've been hunting around for a camera store in my area, and the only one I know of is the Ritz in the mall.  Everything else I have found online or remembered has closed down


----------



## alexanderdel (Sep 29, 2009)

I'd definitely take the 7d.


----------



## Derrel (Sep 29, 2009)

I'd suggest buying a copy of Shutterbug magazine and looking through it to get contact information for camera stores in secondary markets. There are still quite a few actual one, and two- and three-outlet camera stores spread all across the USA.

As I said, the last 1Ds I saw was $1100 O.B.O. and that was six months ago....right now, today, Adorama has one in Excellent Minus shape and the price is $949   8068A020 Canon Eos-1ds Digital Slr Camera Body

while B&H has one they have tagged at $1599 in merely 8+ shape????


----------



## epp_b (Sep 29, 2009)

Ooh, is this a game?

OK, this: (Canon 1200mm)




Or, this: (Nikon 13mm)






/threadjack out


----------



## robertwsimpson (Sep 29, 2009)

it is a game... here's the catch... both items have to be comparably priced!


thanks for the heads up... I was actually just browsing the used body section at bh.  they only have 1d's in their used canon section.  I was hoping to see a couple of 50d's in there, which is what I will most likely get.


----------



## photo28 (Sep 29, 2009)

epp_b said:


> Ooh, is this a game?
> 
> OK, this: (Canon 1200mm)
> 
> ...



What the...

That thing looks like a missile launcher!


----------



## Dao (Sep 29, 2009)

Question for OP.  Why you want to upgrade the camera body?  Is it because you do not like the way the camera feel in your hand?  Don't get me wrong, I do not mean the XTi is bad.  I upgrade from XTi to 40D partially due to the fact that I have a big hand and after I used the XTi for awhile it just don't feel right.  It is good if I want to travel light.


----------



## robertwsimpson (Sep 30, 2009)

lol yes, I want to spend thousands of dollars because I don't like the way my camera feels in my hand.



no, who cares.  I want to upgrade for several reasons...
the higher ISO performance on the XTi is horrid
I want my girlfriend to be able to shoot with me, so I plan on getting another body and giving her the XTi.
OK, given the first 2, the 50d did feel very nice in my hands.  I'm not exactly a small guy.
I want one of those new LCD screens where you can actually tell if your photo is in focus or not.
I'd like the ability to shoot movies (although I'd very seldom actually use it so it's not that important)
I want to start buying nicer lenses, and I don't want a 5 lb lens and a .5 lb body.  

is that enough?  I have more if you're really that curious.


----------



## Dao (Sep 30, 2009)

The reason I asked was I learned that most of the people upgrade the lenses first before the body.  Since I noticed you have the kit lenses and just wondering if you are limited by your camera or your lenses.

I just don't want to see another user here reported that the photos still looks the same after upgrade the camera.  You know what I mean.    Since you are getting the nicer lenses, that is not the case.   

Based on what you described, then forget about the IDs, go with the 7D. (You may not see a huge improvement on ISO performance on 50D when compared with XTi)


----------



## robertwsimpson (Sep 30, 2009)

I WANT the 7d, but I don't WANT to spend $1600... I think my girlfriend would kill me.


----------



## Dao (Sep 30, 2009)

If you increase your budget a little more, it may work.

i.e.  A diamond ring + 7D


----------



## robertwsimpson (Sep 30, 2009)

hahaha dude don't I know it.  



I'm also trying to buy a house... would you like to throw that in the mix too?


----------



## DScience (Oct 7, 2009)

Dao said:


> If you increase your budget a little more, it may work.
> 
> *i.e.  A diamond ring + 7D*


----------



## chammer (Oct 8, 2009)

robertwsimpson said:


> I was hoping to see a couple of 50d's in there, which is what I will most likely get.



if you feel like driving a few hours, you're more than welcome to come pick up mine.


----------



## robertwsimpson (Oct 8, 2009)

you getting rid of a 50D?

I'll be in DC for thanksgiving


----------

